# 2009+ Honda Pilot info



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

So my wife and I just bought a new Honda Pilot. I haven't fully demo'ed the "premium" sound system, but it's quite likely that it is lacking in many ways. Naturally, it should be upgraded, right? 

I've done some searching through the build logs here, but haven't been able to find any info on the 2009 and newer Pilots. There are several build logs of the older style, but I'm looking for data and experience with the newer style. Long story short, in the next several months I'll have a lot of free time on my hands to design a well-rounded system that won't break the bank. 

Priorities (in no particular order): 
1. Use stock speaker locations wherever possible. I know this can limit the SQ potential, but I'm not looking to achieve perfection.
2. Use stock HU. Unlike other cars I'm used to, the stock head unit is nicely integrated into the dash, and I'd rather not mess with it unless there's a really good reason. It's not a simple single or double DIN swap, from what I can tell so far.
3. Keep to a reasonable budget. :laugh: A dollar amount hasn't been set by the Domestic Purchasing Committee yet, but assume it will be relatively low - $1500ish. 

With that, I welcome your suggestions and advice!


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've only done an install on a 2006 Honda Ridgeline but they are cousins right? The factory alternator and battery are beefy enough to handle a lot of power unless you go crazy. 150amps no problem.

I put a ton of Raamat BXT in the doors and OMG there was a ton of midbass to four 6.5" MB Quarts front/back. I bet Honda uses a molex style plug in the doors so you'll have to find a unused pin and drill out a hole for new wire. The stock wire sucks. This took me about 30 minutes per door in the Ridgeline to get it right but was worth it. A pair of 1" MB Quart tweets fit perfect in the stock tweet locations in the RL anyway.

Ton of space for a crossover under the dash. Easy vehicle to work on compared to many many vehicles out there. Didn't have to drill the firewall found a place on the passenger side near foot posistion. Hope this helps.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

p.s - this was a simple install so I did a Rockford 3sixty.1. Plenty of space under the dash to mount it. Mounted the volume knob in the little pocket below the radio.


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

Replace the sub, the stock one is a POS.

From my 2008 Pilot, the 2009+ models have a box but the speaker is still crap.









You can get a pre-fab but it's not cheap.

JL Audio Stealthbox® Custom-fit fiberglass enclosure with 10" W1v2 subwoofer — Fits 2009-up Honda Pilot at Crutchfield Signature


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

nsaspook said:


> Replace the sub, the stock one is a POS.
> 
> ...
> You can get a pre-fab but it's not cheap.


Yeah, I was browsing Crutchfield and saw that. I might do a little disassembly to see what I have to work with in the sub area. Agreed, the stock one is no good. Boomy, not low, etc. I've done my own fiberglass enclosure in my other car (Jetta), so I'm not opposed to tackling that. I just want to wait for the new car smell to wear off on its own before replacing it with resin fumes!


----------

